
Leading a dev team with data and not being a tyrant - necco908
https://linearb.io/blog/data-driven-dev-team/
======
davetwichell
"A software development team is less like a sales team and more like a band."
There's an Oasis joke to be made here, I just can't put my finger on it

~~~
necco908
Maaaaybe

------
remram
I assumed the title referred to a dev team that deals with data, not a dev
team led by using data. Why not use the title from the article, "How to run a
data-driven dev team without being a performance tyrant"?

